# TT GOING IN TWO WEEKS, JUST PUT DEPOSIT ON THIS!



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

So Sold my TT to my mate, as wanted something newer, larger and still sporty.

After looking for a while, I have out a deposit on this today. Best spec I could get for my price range. (Was buying a similar one, but dealer sold it when I was on the way to pay for it)

08 M sport (normal m sport styling) 325i 220hp as standard

* GENUINE 19" M-SPORT 313 ALLOY WHEELS (BRAND NEW With Bridgestone tyres, well over 2k)
* options galore

Plans are:
M3 rear spoiler, light window tint
Black carbon badges (replace the blue ones)
Spacers (13mm)
Debage rear
Performance exhaust
Change silver dash inserts for piano Black

New car.

























Old TT


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

very nice Mr suburban two up two down semi detached... :roll: joking aside a bloody good tried and tested technology car. hope you got a good price m8......even charlie has gone suburban now with a merc


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> very nice Mr suburban two up two down semi detached... :roll: joking aside a bloody good tried and tested technology car. hope you got a good price m8......even charlie has gone suburban now with a merc


Have a two year old, want another one soon. So this was a compromise for sporty driving and space. An adult sits in the back easily.

I believe I got it for an excellent price, which is all that counts.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Amen that brother


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi DrrnCour, Very nice, but look how much nicer your TT looks in the pics. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi DrrnCour, Very nice, but look how much nicer your TT looks in the pics. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.


I know.

Thing is misses wont drive the bmw (too big) or drive the TT (to powerful) as I wanted to sell the Astra she drives and keep the TT. As long as the misses is Happy, It's peaceful.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

DrrnCour said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi DrrnCour, Very nice, but look how much nicer your TT looks in the pics. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


ooooooooooooooooooooh different ball game now!!!!! so you don't wear the trousers the wife does lol?


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Really like the look of that, good choice mate


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one ,the bm looks good, keeping the mrs happy is the main thing though


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice mota. Hopefully no issues with the snow..
Steve


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Nice mota. Hopefully no issues with the snow..
> Steve


hmmm issues in the snow? there will be no issues because it wont be able to go out in the snow :lol:

had many BMWs and it is just not worth the hassle taking them out when there is a hint of snow.

Great car though (i do love the BMs), bet you cant wait to start driving it in June


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Used my old BM daily in the heavy snow of 2009, no drama. A light touch on the throttle, proper gear choice and a lot of forward planning is all that's required. Mind you I didn't have to go up any major hills.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats a great car if its a manual.....you'll love it, welcome to the world where understeer does not come as standard 

Fingers crosssed the Bridgies are not RFTs, otherwise you'll be on first name terms with your dentist.


----------



## c15 ttt (Dec 3, 2010)

theres normally some nice bm 3 series on autovogue website.nice looking cars.


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

ttjay said:


> Really like the look of that, good choice mate


Thank you, I really like the bmws!


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

CWM3 said:


> Thats a great car if its a manual.....you'll love it, welcome to the world where understeer does not come as standard
> 
> Fingers crosssed the Bridgies are not RFTs, otherwise you'll be on first name terms with your dentist.


Hi yeah it's a manual (auto is for lazy drivers lol). Yeah hate the runflats, I'll be checking that when I pick the car up, hated the run flats on my old bmw!


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> DrrnCour said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


All women wear the trousers, some try to hide it! Me I just go with it!


----------

